
The Telegraph Apologizes - RickJWagner
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/01/26/melania-trump-apology/
======
masonic
They itemized _nine_ flat lies from that one article alone.

------
RickJWagner
It does seem the press is a little trigger-happy these days, doesn't it?

~~~
db48x
To be a journalist you must be rational, and you can't be rational about
someone you hate, or even dislike.

------
DanBC
People talk about English defamation law, but they may not realise that there
are reasonably recent (2013) changes.

The claimant has to show actual or probable serious harm; there has to be
geographical relevance to bring the case in the UK; and there are stronger
defences. (Truth, honest opinion, public interest, or priviledged publication
(eg, scientific journal)).

These changes came around to protect freedom of speech a bit more than the old
act did.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defamation_Act_2013](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defamation_Act_2013)

I'd be interested to know if Trump could have brought a case in the US if a US
paper had written the same things?

